# Went on my first Trail Ride today!



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

Well, since I took lessons originally which was nine years ago! haha. 

It was awesome. The lady's horses are so well trained. The one I rode is such a darling. Responsive, a thinker, and so very willing to do as I ask! He melted my heart. Anywho.

We rode along side the road till we got to the entrance of the park which had a trail, and walked up that ways a bit until we found a deer trail and headed up the hill to the upper side of the path. I grabbed a chunk of mane and let him go, but had to slow him down as the mare in front needed some encouragement getting up the second part of the hill. It was quite awesome, despite getting poked with the saddle horn a bit by leaning forward too far. 

We decided to head back down the way we came as the gelding I rode was having trouble moving through the tilled dirt. He's also out of shape from winter, so we wanted to keep it easy on the horses. Down the hill we went. He was a trooper as we went down first. The grass was a little slick at first, but I just let him do his thing and everything turned out great. 

As we walked along the owner suggested we do a canter a short ways as the path ahead was the least rocky and safest to do so. I had to really pick up the gelding, and he almost fell out of canter, but he kept going really well. As I think on it now, I wonder if his owner's habits of cantering him a certain distance has him breaking gait vs. his own conditioning... Either way, he was awesome. 

Noticed the other horse lost a boot, so I stayed behind towards the end of the trail while the owner went to check and see if it was where we started cantering at. 

Horse started getting ansy so I did figure eights, circles and some backing to keep his feet moving. He didn't try to bolt back or anything, which was great. 

Both horses were awesome, except the mare which was a little hot from the ride. We weren't quite sure what it was. But either way I'm excited to ride with her again. The gelding is such a doll.


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Glad your first trail ride went so well and has you itching for more.


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

Sounds like you have been bitten by the trail riding bug. Good for you.


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

It was quite awesome. The owner of the horses was quite thrilled with my riding abilities, as she typically rides with family members, or others who just ride for fun. She enjoyed not having to babysit. That made me smile. 

I definitely can't wait. We have a goal of getting the horses in shape enough to go on a trail ride up a hill/mountain thing that is mostly vertical, and it is going to be awesome.


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Please take pics to share with us. Both of the daily rides and the mountain when that time comes. You know this site loves pics shared of the different terrains and areas of riding.


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

Will do! I'll definitely see if the owner will allow it. Trail riding in this area is pretty popular, and she lives really close to the hillside we wanna go on. I'm excited.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

Welcome to the Darkside! Mwahahaha!


----------



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

I love trail riding. I love the fresh air and I always feel relaxed and content. I'm glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

As requested, pictures have been made, and they are up!

http://www.horseforum.com/member-journals/trail-adventures-[pic-heavy]-392090/


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Seen them, great pics!


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks!
It was so much fun. I love trail rides. I love the owner's horses. A tractor went by and Mick (the chestnut I was riding originally) didn't even so much as blink. Awwwwwww so friggin' wonderful. 

We get to go again tomorrow and go for an easy ride, as we did six miles today. : )


----------

